# San Francisco weather style



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. I don´t feel right asking this question but I do anything for my dear cousing.

"Can anyone tell me please what city or town in Spain has a San Francisco style weather or Los Angeles style weather? Not humid, dry summer, not too cold in winters and not too hot in summers." (That doesn´t sound right)

I´m just copying and pasting from an E-mail my cousing who lives in San Francisco sent me. 

Sorry about that and do your best if you could

Thanks

Alx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not knowing exactly how it is in San Francisco, I can only say that possibly the best climate would be the Canary Islands. They tend to have warmer winters and more pleasant summers. Mainland Spain is more extreme, with very hot, humid summers and cold, wet and windy winters, That said, the winter just gone has been quite pleasant

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

panama said:


> Hi everyone. I don´t feel right asking this question but I do anything for my dear cousing.
> 
> "Can anyone tell me please what city or town in Spain has a San Francisco style weather or Los Angeles style weather? Not humid, dry summer, not too cold in winters and not too hot in summers." (That doesn´t sound right)
> 
> ...


Having been in San Francisco relatively recently I cant think of anywhere in Spain that is sometimes hot, sometimes cold, and often foggy. Certainly in the CB North it can be humid, it was 77 yesterday and is down to 60 right now in bright sunshine


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Having been in San Francisco relatively recently I cant think of anywhere in Spain that is sometimes hot, sometimes cold, and often foggy. Certainly in the CB North it can be humid, it was 77 yesterday and is down to 60 right now in bright sunshine


How is Madrid or Salamanca?

Alx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are describing the Canary Islands climate, very similar to Southern California, but on the same latitude as northern Florida. I think we are still part of Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> You are describing the Canary Islands climate, very similar to Southern California, but on the same latitude as northern Florida. I think we are still part of Spain


Foggy?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Foggy?


Valverde is described as the city in the clouds


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

panama said:


> How is Madrid or Salamanca?
> 
> Alx


Here is a very useful website which shows average climate data by month for cities all over Spain.

Average Weather in Spain - Current Results


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

panama said:


> How is Madrid or Salamanca?
> 
> Alx



The posters on here who live there may tell you better, but as far as I know Madrid is unbearably hot in the summer and cold in the winter - its to do with altitude I believe??!

Jo xxx


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

jojo said:


> The posters on here who live there may tell you better, but as far as I know Madrid is unbearably hot in the summer and cold in the winter - its to do with altitude I believe??!
> 
> Jo xxx


o.k. Just a little info. I think I´ve been here in Panama too long, but humid for me is like 7 months in the year humid. For example right now at 11:34 a.m. Panama time is 

Temp - 32
Feels like - 44
Humidity - 83%

Source (Weather Forecast: Panamá City, Panama - The Weather Network) 

And to be honest with you it feels hotter than that. So when you say humid. How many months humid by the way?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Here is a very useful website which shows average climate data by month for cities all over Spain.
> 
> Average Weather in Spain - Current Results


This helps me understand it a bit more.

Thanks Alcalaina

Alx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been through the Panama Canal, the climate here in the Canary Islands is a lot more agreeable


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been in very few places in Spain, but I spend a lot of time looking at the weather. I would think that Spain's north coast would be closest to San Francisco. Weather.com has a way of comparing two cities, here is Bilbao and San Francisco...

Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skip o said:


> I have been in very few places in Spain, but I spend a lot of time looking at the weather. I would think that Spain's north coast would be closest to San Francisco. Weather.com has a way of comparing two cities, here is Bilbao and San Francisco...
> 
> Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com


cool - it can find Bilbao & Valencia............ but not Madrid :confused2:


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

skip o said:


> I have been in very few places in Spain, but I spend a lot of time looking at the weather. I would think that Spain's north coast would be closest to San Francisco. Weather.com has a way of comparing two cities, here is Bilbao and San Francisco...
> 
> Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com


Awesome link. I do too look at the weather a lot. 

"xabiachica" here is the link for the comparison between SF and Madrid
Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com

Thanks

Alx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

panama said:


> Awesome link. I do too look at the weather a lot.
> 
> "xabiachica" here is the link for the comparison between SF and Madrid
> Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com
> ...


I must have put Madrid in half a dozen times........... & it couldn't find it!!!:confused2:

Does it show humidity? Our temps here aren't so very different, but it gets very humid


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It cannot find where I live, but that in itself is not unusual.

I never realised that San Francisco was so cold Brrrrr. I am sure last time I was there it was not that cold.


----------

